# Soviet Underground Submarine Base



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

Very interesting insight into how far the Soviet Union was willing to go to keep their secrets exactly that. ;)



> * Soviet Underground Submarine Base
> *
> Until the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991 Balaklava was one of the most
> secret towns in Russia. 10km south eas of Sevastopol on the Black Sea Coast,
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool story.

This type of stuff is just interesting as heck to me...

Thanks for posting


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Cool story.
> 
> This type of stuff is just interesting as heck to me...
> 
> Thanks for posting



Your welcome.  I find it interesting as well.  I think that would be quite the holiday trip, dunno what the wife would think about it; that is unless the town has some good trendy shops in it for her to spend my money. :doh:  lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2008)

Also,

Looks like a cool basis for a video game level in Call of Duty 5....;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Your welcome.  I find it interesting as well.  I think that would be quite the holiday trip, dunno what the wife would think about it; that is unless the town has some good trendy shops in it for her to spend my money. :doh:  lol



C'mon honey, lets go on a trip...

It would go like this
"We can see the town, the Nuclear storage sites, the Mooring cells, the blast doors... Whatcha think, babe"


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> C'mon honey, lets go on a trip...
> 
> It would go like this
> "We can see the town, the Nuclear storage sites, the Mooring cells, the blast doors... Whatcha think, babe"



LOL, nah, I'd have to sell it some other way and then leave her off to go shopping or something while I go see the sites.


----------



## car (Jan 9, 2008)

Looked at this place (and some others) :confused: from a very "different" perspective many years ago. I was at the Washington Navy Yard....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2008)

car said:


> Looked at this place (and some others) :confused: from a very "different" perspective many years ago. I was at the Washington Navy Yard....



LOL, thought you would have had a different perspective. ;)


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool, I can see a link up here :)


----------



## tova (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting!


----------

